# Impact archery - DIGI-Draw sight ????



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone know anything about this sight. Looks good on the pic, but $180 is a bit much if it's not working like a swiss watch....


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Willem,

My friend Andreas was last week by Bass Pro in Florida and saw this sight also there. He told me that the hunter can aim with this sight at a animal, the sight show the distance and then the hunter can adjust the sight by full draw ( only with the bow hand ) at the right distance for a shoot.
If this is a useful tool or more a gimmick is dependent from the hunter, you know a lot of bow accessory is useless and kakk:wink:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

It looks nice, yes and the intention is to replace the range finder and to support or eliminate your "distance - guessing - work".

But is it really helpful?

If so why do not have all the sight producers a system like that?

When you are in a hunting situation you are under pressure (I think most of us) and normally you are confident with your shooting distances (...you should be) or you have your range finder at hand and checked the distance before.
I do not know if it is helpful and easy to manage maneuvering and adjusting the sight when you are at full draw, aiming on the vitals, your blood pressure is at a point a physician normally does not recommend.

Additionally you will become depending on the sight when you only rely on it and do not check shooting distances by your eye sight.
How good is the optical system - comparable to a real range finder (...if it is not working like a swiss watch)?
Also you need a pack of spare batteries in case it failes when you are out in the field.

In Africa you have sand, fine sand that intrudes everywhere.
How does the sliding mechanism and the optic of the sight react when sand stucks between - maybe you will have any kind of noise or it is not smooth running?

No, I will stay on a conventional pin sight but these are just my thoughts.

Alles van die Beste


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

IMO- To fancy. Spot-Hogg on bow rangefinder in pocket. :wink: Less can go wrong this way.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> IMO- To fancy. Spot-Hogg on bow rangefinder in pocket. :wink: Less can go wrong this way.


Spot-Hogg on bow and rangefinder binoculars around neck.:wink:
Expensive but unbeatable!


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

This one doesn't have a built-in range finder. You still have to range manually. The display just shows the distance setting of your pin. The long lever at the bottom is where you adjust the pin, and the display just shows the distance.

Willem


----------

